# A hand-made lamp from a recycled bicycle, what do you think



## Martii (4 Feb 2021)

Hello,

I would like to present you a hand-made lamp made of 100% recycled materials obtained from an old bicycle.
the lamp was made by my brother in his workshop
The presented lamp is height-adjustable by turning the bicycle pedals. It is activated by a bicycle bell mounted at the base of the lamp.
What do you think about recycling old unwanted stuff? Do you like this idea?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Feb 2021)

Superb. But what is the lampshade made of?


----------



## Martii (4 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Superb. But what is the lampshade made of?



Thank you for the kind words, the lampshade is a cut-out element of the bicycle frame. The lampshade is entirely made of the lamp of the same bike

edit: elements were welded together


----------



## Cycleops (4 Feb 2021)

Chains a bit slack.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Chains a bit slack.



Best me to it.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Feb 2021)

Fabulous.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2021)

Its fantastic. Love it.


----------



## gavroche (4 Feb 2021)

Excellent. There is a tv program called Money for nothing which uses the same principle. Interesting what they come up with recycled materials that people throw away.


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Like it, clever and nice lamp


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Feb 2021)

Very smart!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

MrsD would just love it if I put that in our lounge .
Hats off though.....I could not have even dreamed of doing that.....well done.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Feb 2021)

I like the bell. But I doubt if Jannie would bring me coffee if I rang it


----------



## Chris S (5 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Excellent. There is a tv program called Money for nothing which uses the same principle. Interesting what they come up with recycled materials that people throw away.


And the money that people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## flake99please (5 Feb 2021)

Is it for sale?


----------



## Martii (5 Feb 2021)

Thank you for all the kind words,
We are very pleased that you like my brother's work 

@*flake99please*
the one in the picture has already been sold to bike lovers from Germany, 
we have one more but it is a little different due to the different bike model used


----------

